# How'd you feel in the week before labour?



## CapitalChick

Hi Ladies,
I was wondering if all the new mums could tell us "almost mums" about how you felt in the week before you gave birth. Specifically, for those of you who delivered before your due dates (1 or more weeks early), did you have any clues that you'd delivery early?
How did you feel the week before? Were you surprised to have gone into labour before your due date?
Any info would be awesome!!!


----------



## XKatX

I had really bad cervical stabbing pains, my BH became more regular and intense and I felt a lot more hormonal.I also had quite bad pelvic and hip pains. I delivered Oliver on his due date after a spontaneous labour.


----------



## XKatX

Ooh, & forgot to say good luck for your labour!! x x


----------



## ryder

I was a week early and felt like I had the worst UTI... lol


----------



## Spartacus

I guess I didn't have a feeling apart from most of my friends thought I was going to be early! But I went into labour on my due date, I guess looking back a few days before I was restless and couldn't sleep, headaches and pelvic and hip pain but I did have spd so I don't think that was a sign.

Just enjoy your run up to the labour and enjoy your time resting!!!

Good luck!


----------



## nikky0907

I was 3 weeks early and I just knew something was happening that last week. Mostly because my plug went out as far as few weeks before and I was having contraction on and off and some backache which I haven't experienced before.
Also I felt so much pelvic pressure and stabbing pains in my cervix that at that point I was expecting it any minute.

Good luck!


----------



## Sovereign

I went at just over 2 weeks early and I just felt different. Something I couldn't quite put my finger on and my bump felt like it had gone a funny shape lol! x


----------



## Vickie

I went on my due date but had absolutely no signs that I was going to go into labor anytime soon. I actually felt pretty good :) Lost my plug, my waters went and I went into labor in the space of a few minutes


----------



## mylittlebubs

I was really frustrated because I had the scan the week before and the doctor said the baby seemed BIG,lol and I might had c-section (I wanted natural labour with no pain relief) and there was no sign of labour at all.
I had a sweep and it didn't work, so I started walking around the village where I live,lol, every day at least 30 min a day, ha ha ha and it worked and everything went as I wanted.YEAH!


----------



## CapitalChick

Thanks for all the great info, ladies.
Keep it coming!!
Sometimes I wonder if I'll really make it another month. I have this nagging feeling that, perhaps, this baby might make a bit of an early appearance(....she says as she practically guarantees herself an overdue baby with that kind of wishful thinking....)


----------



## Sweetie

I had a gut feeling she was going to be early from the start (well at least the point where I stared to think about delivery) The week b4 tho I was really ansy, wanted to move around and really didn't want to be cooped up. Things felt really heavy in my belly, a lot of pressure

We kept betting the doctor wether I would see him again for one more appointment... He lost :D


----------



## Bec L

Well Poppy was 6 weeks early and I had no clues! Had seen the midwife on Friday and all was fine, then woke up on Sunday at 6am with lower back pain. Waters went at 7pm and Poppy arrived on Monday afternoon!

The only thing I realised in hindsight is that for a good few days before she arrived, I think I might have been leaking my waters. Just thought it was heavy discharge (sorry, TMI!) but now I wonder if that was the start of it happening.

Good luck! xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm not a new mum.. but I do rememeber it well! All 3 times the few days before I was really restless, couldn't sleep, couldont concentrate on anything.. my mum kept saying 'ooh you're gunna have that baby in the next few days, look at you, you cant settle!'
The most noticable thing was you know how your bump can get really uncomfy around your ribs... that eased off loads! The movements I felt reduced loads.. cant remember feeling any movements at all on the actual day I went into labour, all 3 times I was sent to hospital to check the baby because of it, and all 3 times I went into labour that day or the day after!
Oh and on 2 of them, at my last anti natal check up in the week I gave birth, there was protein in my wee.. now I dunno if its related to me being about to pop or not, but I thought it was a bit of coincidence that it happened twice!

Oh yeah.. and they were all early, getting slightly earlier each time!


----------



## keelykat

i felt pretty relaxed and calm! the midwife, and my sister both said he would be here earlier then expected but i just laughed....then he made his arrival 3 days early and i was so glad as i'd been booked in to be induced (high bp)....i kept so calm i'm not sure how i did it. xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Well, i got it in my head that she was gonna come end of november. (i was due 9th dec) i dont know what got me thinking it but i was adamant she was coming then........ She didn't. I was frustrated/huge haha/inpatient. I thought i was going to be one of those that goes 2 week over. So i was gettin really annoyed that i wasnt getting any signs,lol. Then i lost my plug, and 2 days after she came. 2hrs & 40mins late lol. I hated pregnancy. Loved the bump. Couldnt get used to the movement but did by the end. I just couldnt wait to be normal again. 

Gud luck....... :d


----------



## bluebell

With Jay, the only sign I had he was on his way was that I'd spent the evening my waters broke ironing (and that is very rare :lol:)

He arrived a week before my due date and my waters burst just as I was falling asleep so I wasn't even sure that it was real or I'd dreamt it :lol: But by the time I got to the hospital to be checked out, I knew it was happening for real :D

Good luck and try to enjoy your last few weeks before bubba arrives :D

xx


----------



## princess_bump

i went 9 days late in the end (started 7days late) for the first few days as i went over, i was very frustrated! but a few days before i was very happy, lots of energy and ready to sit it out! my OH said i must have been the only women he no's in labour and still cleaning the kitchen :dohh: 

at first i lost my plug, then lots of lower back ache and period like pains. 

lots of luck x


----------



## Jem

I started having loads of pressure down below and felt so uncomfortable. My BH started coming more and more too. That was the monday. You could physically see my bump dropping and fri morning I had my show. I had Ollie early hours sat morning. 

With Faith I had no idea whatsoever! My waters just broke and that was my first clue! Just shows everytime is different! x


----------

